# A6 with factory hitch.



## EmbraceEphemeral (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm having some voltage output problems with my Q7 trailer control module. All VCDS coding appears correct and my only fault is the backup camera needing calibrated. Does anyone here have an OEM trailer control module hooked up to their A6 and mind checking the output voltage for me?! I have 12-13v coming in but I'm getting a fluctuating reading from 2.5v to 5v on the output.

Any help would be great!!

-Kyle


----------

